# Scriabin Symphony Recommendations



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I have only Scriabin's Symphonies #3 and #4 as secondary works on two discs, and I absolutely love them. I want to purchase Symphonies #1, #2, and #5 (Prometheus) but am finding it difficult to find them without getting duplicates. Before acquiring a hodge-podge of performances by a variety of composers, which I don't have a problem with, I was wondering if anyone has heard either of these two box sets.

I have always been a fan of Ashkenazy's interpretations of composers. His approach to conducting and his interpretations have always struck me as honest and unassuming. Reviews I've found also give very good marks to the recording quality as well.

The BIS set conducted by Segerstam also has excellent reviews, but I am unfamiliar with him. Again, the recording quality receives very good marks.

I would love some input into these two box sets if you're familiar with either one. Worse case scenario I go the hodge-podge route or even buy both of these sets to judge for myself. THANKS!









Release Date:*08/12/2003* 
Label:* Decca** Catalog #:*000088102** Spars Code:*DDD*
Composer:* Alexander Scriabin 
Performer:* Brigitte Balleys,* Sergei Larin,* Peter Jablonski 
Conductor:* Vladimir Ashkenazy 
Orchestra/Ensemble:* Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin,* Berlin RIAS Chorus 
Number of Discs:*3* 
Recorded in:*Stereo* 
Length:*3*Hours*30*Mins.*









Release Date:*10/30/2007* 
Label:* Bis** Catalog #:*1669** Spars Code:*DDD*
Composer:* Alexander Scriabin 
Performer:* Inger Blom,* Lars Magnusson,* Love Derwinger,* Urban Agnas,* *...* 
Conductor:* Leif Segerstam 
Orchestra/Ensemble:* Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra,* Stockholm Philharmonic Chorus,* Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Chorus 
Number of Discs:*3* 
Recorded in:*Stereo* 
Length:*3*Hours*43*Mins.*


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I like the set of symphonies by the Philadelphia conducted by Muti, especially No.2 - lovely trumpet playing.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

I like the Ashkenazy a lot


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

R3PL4Y said:


> I like the Ashkenazy a lot


Thanks. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I second Muti's EMI set with the Philadelphia Orchestra, which is the best around. Allow me to also recommend this immensely interesting, if eccentric, histrionic set of performances courtesy of Golovanov and his Symphony Orchestra of the All Union Radio.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't know if this is useful for you, since the set isn't fully released yet, but: Vasily Petrenko (who's recorded _stunning_ cycles of Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich symphonies) is on his way of finishing his Scriabin set: the first volume is already out, with #3 and the _Le Poème de l'extase_ - and I really enjoyed it! Up next is the release of his #2, combined with the Piano Concerto. So that's a set that one should probably listen to once it comes out!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Orfeo said:


> I second Muti's EMI set with the Philadelphia Orchestra, which is the best around. Allow me to also recommend this immensely interesting, if eccentric, histrionic set of performances courtesy of Golovanov and his Symphony Orchestra of the All Union Radio.


There are excellent reviews for Muti's set online. Yet another consideration. Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

David Phillips said:


> I like the set of symphonies by the Philadelphia conducted by Muti, especially No.2 - lovely trumpet playing.


Another vote for Muti, this set is on Brilliant classics now, not to be missed.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The Ashkenazy set has a very fine recording of the Piano Concerto (with Peter Jablonski as pianist). It also has the short Reverie, a fine little piece. So that's a bonus compared to the Muti set.

https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-9620/

My opinion:
In symphonies No. 2 and 3 Ashkenazy is far superior to Muti. Better sound, more tight, dynamic and energetic recordings.
In symphony No. 1 (mostly the choral finale) and especially the symphonic poems, Muti is superior to Ashkenazy.

Bottom line: get both


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I like a lot Muti/Philadelphia ser, one of the finest for sure. But you can't go wrong with the Decca set. 
With it you're done with Scriabin's orchestral output.
(Curiously the Decca complete Scriabin edition did not include this 3 cd set, theres Gergiev in some symphonies, but I find Ashkenazy superior)


----------



## Neward Thelman (Apr 6, 2017)

Golovchin on Naxos for the 3rd Symphony

"honest and unassuming"

In Scriabin??????

You're kidding, right?

You do know that Scriabin represents the very height of super emotional expression in music, don't you? Scriabin = Ultra Romanticism

The entire 19th cent was concerned with the exploration and expression of human emotion, and that trend increased right up to WWI. Orchestras got larger and larger - pieces grew bigger and bigger. By the end of the century, composers where going over the top with emotion.

No where was that truer than in pre-Soviet Russia. Russian composers had already jettisoned the German devotion to form and dedication to duty [altho composers in German speaking lands were just as emotional as anyone else], and Scriabin in particular was almost manically dedicated to his spiritual/musical journey to some realization of a vast, humanity-wide event that would join all sentient beings in a universe wide apocalyptic event -_ facilitated by his music_!

His final, unfinished piece - Prefatory Action - was intended to catalyze just such a phenomenon.

Does that sound like "unassuming"?

Scriabin is - in fact - the opposite of unassuming.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

As far as I recall Joe bought the Vladimir Ashkenazy set.


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm surprised there's been no mention of either Svetlanov & USSR State SO or Kitajenko & Frankfurt Radio SO on Melodiya and RCA respectively. Both Russians, so they should know a thing or two about how it's done.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Subutai said:


> I'm surprised there's been no mention of either Svetlanov & USSR State SO or Kitajenko & Frankfurt Radio SO on Melodiya and RCA respectively. Both Russians, so they should know a thing or two about how it's done.


The Svetlanovs are easily my preferred recordings.


----------



## Simon23 (Dec 8, 2020)

First recommendation for me - Inbal.









Second - Muti.
Ashkenazy - very good too.


----------



## Frost15 (Oct 27, 2021)

Scriabin's 1st Symphony is my favorite symphony and I've listened to a lot of versions. *My current pref version is Ashkenazy's.* I think *Muti's is more passionate and captures some passages the best*, but the recording quality makes me go back to Ashkenazy's every single time. Ashkenazy's version sounds wide, beautifully subtle and the sound quality is awesome. I couldn't stand the *Svetlanov's* because of the recording quality, even though the performances were pretty good. *Gergiev's* version is too solemn, and gets too slow in some moments that require a bit more energy for me (such as the 4th movement "Vivace"). Also, even though the recording quality is supposed to be top notch (it was released as a SACD with the LSO) it's lows sound a bit muffled and invade too much of the mids, giving it a very cinema theater like touch but makes it harder to feel the separation of the instruments. This is a common trait of many of those LSO SACD recordings btw.
Also Ashkenazy's version extras are awesome (Jablonski's performance is excellent).


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

I really do love Scriabin's 1st and 2nd symphonies -- terribly underrated -- as well as the Poems, but I have to admit I'm not familiar with many different performances. 

I usually listen to Muti's recording. 

Maybe I've heard Ashkenazy's too, but I'm not sure. I can recommend his interpretation of the Poems and the Piano Concerto.


----------

